# 1.8 in a B13??



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i hear everyone say that its a waste of money to put a SR20 in a car built for a GA16. what about a 1.8? is that any easier to transplant into a B13? it may not be as quick but, if its easier, there still is a power gain, right?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

WHAAAAAAT??? The SR20 is awesome in a Sentra - the B13 was designed to use the SR20. Look at what's under the hood of an SE-R. It's an easy swap, too. Maybe what was meant is that for the price / trouble the SR20DE isn't really worth it - the DE-T is a better idea if you have the cash.

But, to answer your question, the 1.8 (I'm assuming you mean the QG18DE) would be a craptastic swap. Whahoo, 17 more horsepower! It also would be a serious pain to do since the B13 was never designed to hold a QG motor.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

yep 1.8 would be a waste of time and money
if u want a b15 engine, try fittin in a engine from ser or spec v with the 6 speed tranny 2.5 with that much torque and full bolt ons it would be a mean machine

but other than that and simpler go sr20de or det if u got the cash


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

I think he is talking about the CA18DE from the Bluebird/Stanza. It has alot of potential as an engine. Iron block as opposed to the SR20DEs aluminum block. Probably not really worth the money. The SR20DE is more common, thus more parts are to be found and more knowledge of it in the US. 

But whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Samo - i think your the first person to say that its worth the effort to put in the SR20. thats what i want to do, but everyone keeps warning about all those extras you need. i think it would be common sense that you would need a tranny, exhaust, and other bolt ons like the Altenator (i dont' think i spelled that right). but they are screaming there is more to the story.

well you guys answered my question. 1.8s don't match closely with the 1.6. i guess im stuck with my stock GA16 for a while anyway. i really can't wait to graduate and get a good career!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Lots more to the story. Not only does it cost a bunch of money and take a lot of work, but it's cost prohibitive because in the end you won't have the 4 wheel discs, 14" wheels, upgraded interior and gauge cluster unless you include those in your total. You can't build one cheaper than Nissan did is really the point. I'd been wanting to do the swap as well and researched it for several months before I realized that I should just buy the car I want, a classic SE-R.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i'd be willing to do it in the future. even if it does cost more. y? simply because my car is a 4dr. no one expects a SR20 in a 4dr old school. i plan to keep my 93 and use it as a hobby car. someday these cars will be looked at just like the doge darts and other classic 70's car. my dads first car was a dart. he says it was nothing special. but if you had one now, and transplanted a good powerplant. restored the whole car. that would be one sweet ride. even if it is mopar.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree ScarCrow. People always say, get a G20 if you want 4 doors and an SR20, and they're right in some sense. You have a nicer interior, better brakes (that can also be upgraded to an Altima setup very easily), you do loose the LSD though. However, I'm not a big fan of the P10's looks. I think the ideal 4 door would be a '94 GXE with a DET swap. Upgrade the brakes to a BABK 4 wheel disc, and a nice suspension setup. That'd be a nice sleeper. I've never even seen a B13 GXE. All you see is B14 and B15 GXE's. That would be my choice for a 4 door sleeper. Nice paintjob, some clean rims, probably 15's at largest. Maybe a sunny front end or some Tsuru headlights. I'm not normally a big fan of light mods but if you want a sharp sleeper with some nice subtle mods, they're out there if you're willing to spend the $$$. Dart's had that slant six in them and you could damn near pour sand in the crankcase and they'd still run strong from waht I understand. Those were indeed, underestimated cars when they were new.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok, if you really want to keep the car, and do a swap, dont bother with the 1.8. If you just want to have the car as a hobby, go with a DET. You will need to get a lot of parts, axles, tranny, wiring harness, etc. But if its not something you just want to do in a week, I say go for it. Get a DET, and keep getting parts till you build up that car!

Good luck.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Thanks fast. i'm taking one step at time. thats why i'm here. thats why i joined other forums and even se-r club. even thought i don't yet have one. i'm the kind of person who likes to gather some facts before diving in.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

your best bet is to fine a wrecked/cheap b13 SER and do a front clip swap. that way, you have all the parts on hand. i plan on doing this soon....


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i take it you mean basically just weld a new front end on the car?

to me it sounds easier to cheery pick swap considering i dont know diddily about welding.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No, you'd transfer the parts over. It's just that buying a front clip would be cheaper and you'd have all the parts you'd need.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

ok i follow you now


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

exactly toolapcfan.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Lex is on the ball, nobody ever seems to think about getting a front clip, I'd bet you can get one for like $500, which would easily save you about $1000 over what you'd pay if you bought it piece by piece. Better yet, get an entire wrecked SE-R for that much and you can do the rear disc brake swap as well, and switch interiors if you are that ambitious. If I had a wrecked SE-R that only cost me $500 total, I'd take a few weeks off work and turn my XE into an SE-R. Unfortunately, I don't have the time and really don't want to do all that work. So I'm just buying an SE-R instead. Overall it's only going to cost me $1000 if I get what I want out of my XE. I'll gladly pay an extra $500 to not have to go through all that, but it'd be a learning experience to say the least.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

good idea, on the swap part. i'd love to work on my car. makes the result that much more meaninfull. if only someone in my family were a mechanic, i'd probably already have done so. it's not so much the lack of experience, more of the cost of all those tools. oh and buy the way, i don't want an Se-r conversion. i want a Custom 4dr XE-R. now thats a sleeper.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I forgot you had the 4 door. Still, if you can get a wrecked se-r for $500 and use the rear discs. Part out what's left, which will include all the interior and any useable exterior and you might break even or come aweful close.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Why not take the 1.8L engine out of an AWD Altessa Sunny B13?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

sure, if it converts to fwd and uses exhisting ga16 motor mounts in a B13. if not, the point is that its not worth the gains for the work. if anything the SR20DE(t) is the best bang for the pain.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

*SR20 swap been there done that..*

Reaxon why people tell you that it is not worth it to swap a sr20de into a b13 that had a ga16 in it is because the pain or cost of changing the wiring instrament cluster and other little parts is not woorth the difference of the money you would pay if you sold the 1.6 and bought a SE-R. Plus that way you would get the bigger sway bars and the 4 wheel disc brakes. 
If you are gonna put a DET in it again save alot of hassel by buying a SE-R and put the DET in that, Gonna really need the 4 wheel disc then.
The qr18 engine would cause you the same swap difficulties the sr20de would and yield less power. 
The QR25 swap would win you big brownie points for pulling it off, but would cost you as much as a DET swap and again yield less power.
The SR20 motor is the best match for our cars, most power potential and low price. 
Remember there is a 700hp SR20 in a JUN drag car, all you need for speed is money.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

once again:

I DON'T WANT A SR20 2DR CAR!!!
i want a 4dr XE-R. because to me this is the ultimate sleeper. i don't care how much more it will cost. or how much more work it will bring. i am willing to put both out. as soon as i get my career going and i get enough money, i'm going to buy a new car. and i'm keeping my 93 XE as a hobby car.

i don't think i want a DET, a low 7second car is just fine for what i want. i plan on a complete restore/upgrade. i plan on new upholstry all the way around, a new WRX blue paint job. a quaility paintjob, with metallic paint and plenty of clearcoat. perhaps a new BMWish front bumper, but nothing too exotic. i don't want a ricy tuner car. and maybe i'll have some BMW halo's done up becuase no one wants to make them for mass retail. a new sporty suspension, with upgraded 4wheel discs. a manual tranny. i might, but it's not importaint add power locks and windows. a new sound system. but nothing with massive subs. just a more clear acoustic sound. i might want to lower the car, but nothing more then 1.5 inches. a new grill insert, instead of the bulky black 4 blade window shade style. and many more small upgrades like an actuall padded trunk.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

im selling an 92 se-r interior. 

so if anyone wants it.. give me 300 full interior i mean full except for the headrests on the seats..


----------

